# Please Help



## mmlucio (Jan 17, 2008)

I am an online student.. one of the classes I am taking is Peachtree Complete 2007. I have been trying to install the software that came with my book onto my laptop. I have followed all instructions to a "T" from out of the book, the internet, the disk, my instructor.. about turning off firewalls and antivirus.. I have "allowed" all of the needed files as exceptions on Windows Defender. I download Peachtree onto my computer.. once I do, and the shortcut comes up on my desktop, I will double click it and I get the following error message:
"You must use Peachtree Premium Accounting when using Terminal Services. Click the learn more button for information about upgrading your current version of Peachtree" When I click on OK it doesn't do anything at all. When I click on LEARN MORE it takes me to the peachtree website to download a patch because I am running Vista. I have tried all ways with the patch also.. I have RUN the patch, I have SAVED the patch. Once it's on my desktop I right click on it, and have hit OPEN and I've also tried RUN AS ADMIN.. it runs through it's process and then when it comes up it give me this error message: "Setup cannot detect a peachtree software on your computer. In order to update peachtree you must have a previous version of peachtree already installed" PLEASE HELP.. before I get behind in my classes!! There are 2 or 3 other people having these same issues. I have tried calling Peachtree but I have no support because I am a studet.. I contacted HP.. i contacted.. everybody.. to no avail.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi mmlucio, welcome to TSF..

you may have to run the patch from the folder where the Peachtree software is installed.


----------



## mmlucio (Jan 17, 2008)

How exactly do I do that? I have the patch on my desktop. Do I need to change where it is?
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the software you are tryng to install an upgrade of PeachTree that you don't have the previous version for? Or did the prior version have an expiration date on it (maybe from last semester/ last year)?


----------



## mmlucio (Jan 17, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is the software you are tryng to install an upgrade of PeachTree that you don't have the previous version for? Or did the prior version have an expiration date on it (maybe from last semester/ last year)?


The software that I am trying to install IS Peachtree. I have never installed it before on my laptop or at all ever. I don't have any previous version for it at all.. so, when it says that I must have a previous version to run the patch.. I'm lost becasue the patch download is what is coming up when I try to open Peachtree from the shortcut on my desktop. It says that I need to use Peachtree Premium Accounting when using Terminal Services. I don't even know what Terminal services are.. but it says to click learn more.. it takes me to the peachtree website to choose what os I am running and what version of peachtree I have.. it takes me to a screen to download the patch. Does that make sense?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello again. . .

For Info - 
Terminal Services is a systems service that allows users to connect interactively to a remote computer. Dependancies (other services that require TS to run before they can run) are Remote Desktop and Terminal Server.

Did you copy the patch to the peachtree folder as nickster_uk suggested then rerun as Admin? It is very possible that the system could not find Peachtree as it is located in a folder not found in the systems' path (when a command is issued the "path" tells the system in which folder(s) to look until it finds the file that it is looking for, usually the system folders like windows, windows\system32\, etc..).

Anyway, I have been all over the web and have made several calls. I am told that Peachtree (2007 & 2008 versions) is not 100% Vista compatable.

Here is a link to PeachTree for additional information (this very well may be the site that you downloaded the patch from):

http://www.peachtree.com/support/vista/default.cfm?WT.mc_id=RD_peachtree.com/vista#2008

To quote a few lines from the site: 
Peachtree 2007:
The Peachtree 2007 products were generally available for purchase and upgrade in June 2006 and were originally developed to work with the Windows XP SP2 and Windows 2000 SP3 operating systems. Peachtree Premium 2007 - Accountants' Edition has been tested with Windows Vista Business Edition.

NOTE: Due to Windows Vista default to open in Terminal Services, a Peachtree Accounting patch is required to be installed in order to run Peachtree First Accounting 2007 , Peachtree Pro Accounting 2007 and Peachtree Complete Accounting 2007 with the Windows Vista operating system. Without the patch, Peachtree will successfully install but will not run.

Re: PeachTree 2008: 
Peachtree 2008:
Peachtree 2008 products will install, run on and support Microsoft Vista, however there is certain functionality that will not operate as intended.

Are you running 2007 or 2008 version? Is the version First Acct'g, Pro Acct'g, or Complete Acct'g?

I must say that the info from the site is confusing as they seem to expect you to be a computer expert in addition to concentrating on your major. Accounting is hard enough (I was an Acct'g major!) without having to learn all about the systems that it's software runs on.

Please read the site and see which features of the software that do not run under Vista without further "hacking" you require. I don't like at all the suggestion that you should disable the User access Control (UAC) feature of Vista for some PeachTree features to function. You've already made Firewall and antivirus changes to accomodate them. In addition, the College has a responsibility here as well. The Accounting Dept should have had this worked out with the IS Dept to make a much smoother transition for students - or selected a 100% Vista compatable package.

Regards. . .
jcgriff2


----------



## mmlucio (Jan 17, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hello again. . .
> 
> For Info -
> Terminal Services is a systems service that allows users to connect interactively to a remote computer. Dependancies (other services that require TS to run before they can run) are Remote Desktop and Terminal Server.
> ...




I am not sure exactly what you mean by copying the patch to the Peachtree program. How do I do that?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

mmlucio said:


> I am not sure exactly what you mean by copying the patch to the Peachtree program. How do I do that?


"Copying the patch to the PeachTree program" means copying the patch file(s) from the directory (folder) it is now located in - probably a download or temporary directory - to the directory where the PeachTree program executable file is located in - most likely somewhere in c:\program files\peachtree (if peachtree is the name of the folder). By copying the patch file into this folder the executing file will first look in the folder that it is in for the other file(s) it is looking for. If it doesn't find it there, then will search, in order, each of the folders in the path.

The downloaded patch file has to be located first. I went onto the PeachTree web site and found that the names of the patches for the 2007 version(s) are as follows:

pfa2007sr4.exe (5.85mb) Peachtree First Accounting 2007 SR 4 
paw2007sr4.exe (8.61 MB) Peachtree Pro Acct'g 2007 SR4
pcw2007sr4.exe (7.80 mg) Peachtree Complete Acct'g 2007 SR4

There are no patches for any 2008 bproducts

Which version of Peachtree are you running and which patch?


Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi mmlucio!!

I did research on your issue, and I found out that, it seems like the PeachTree is having a major problem with Vista. Maybe the best solutions is you have to install the 2008 version, which released specifically based on Vista. 

But, other than that version, maybe I can suggest to you, can you try to running the PeachTree in compatibility mode? You can do so by right click the executable files of PeachTree (which you can find by checking the address on the shortcut itself) then choose the mode for older operating system. See whether it can resolve the issue. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi mmlucio - 

I do believe that I _*may*_ have solved the problem - but I won't know that for a fact until later. . . so read on . . . P L E A S E. . . .

In my first posting I asked you what version of Peachtree you were trying to run. This was a valid question as software is modified constantly - especially accounting software as FASB, IRS, State Revenue Boards, and even the AICPA come out many times anually with rulings and guidelines that can change the way we account for our dollars, hence our financial software requires modification. 

I was thoroughly frustrated by the Peachtree installation errors as I know the accounting/tax end as well as the systems end and I couldn't make sense of it. Afterall, Peachtree says that their systems, with the patches, will install on Vista, however, some features may not function. But you didn't even get that far. So, I downloaded the three Peachtree links that I provided to you yesterday and ran them through my systems - each one with a pristine copy of Vista so as not to taint one by having remnants of another lingering. 

My results were basically the same as yours. That led to today's investigation. Re-reading your posts and now knowing there are in fact FOUR (4) different versions of the Peachtree 2008 package alone, I saw something in your first posting that struck me immediately... see below...



mmlucio said:


> . . . I get the following error message:
> "You must use *Peachtree Premium Accounting *when using Terminal Services. Click the learn more button for information about upgrading your current version of Peachtree" . . .


Now, here is a screen shot of Peachtree's 2008 packages - NOTE the word Premium from your first posting. I came accross this PeachTree web site today where they offer the four products for 2008. The most expensie is called Peachtree *Premium* Accounting - 












Now... knowing that the error message specifically mentions that you must use Peachtree PREMIUM Accounting, is it possible that you somehow downloaded a different Peachtree package? Did the college send you an actual web link that led you to a download site? Are you supposed to be using the PREMIUM Acct'g package? If so, how do they expect a college student to spend $500+ for a course requirement? 

Please let me know how you make out. I did not have additional time to run the Premium package through my system as the kiddies have commandeered them to play Sims, Adventure Quest, and Webkinz!!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## esd087 (Feb 1, 2009)

I also am having the same exact problem, running Vista Home Premium SP1, getting the exact same error messages.

One side note - when I try to open Peachtree from my Start menu, it says windows is searching for the program. Not sure if anyone else has that problem. But I have tried opening it from the programfiles location and gives me the "must have premium editon" message.

I may have found some sort of solution - was googling around and found this site.

You can supposedly email this guy at Sage and ask for a Vista-compatible CD. I just emailed him - not sure if it'll work but I'm hopeful.

Any other ideas would definitely be helpful. I tried the Peachtree patch - I noticed additional steps at the bottom of this site. 

You're supposed to turn off UAC and edit the registry. When I tried this, I drilled down but found no Peachtree entry, so somehow it apparently didn't install in the registry.


----------



## writeprocess (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Peachtree 2008 Premium won't launch on Vista Home Basic SP1*

I am not able to launch Peachtree and have all my data trapped inside!! It keeps saying I must reboot my computer. I've downloaded all the updates from Sage/Peachtree, trying manually launching the PVSW file and still nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated! This is crippling me and I have year end work to do....not to mention people who want checks....
thanks! WriteProcess


----------



## esd087 (Feb 1, 2009)

Found the best solution! Peachtree 2007 will not work with Vista, so I emailed the guy at Sage. They sent me the educational version in the retail box!! It's Peachtree 2008, so even better - and for free!!

Here's what to do - 

Email Joshua at *********** .

Tell him you're trying to install the educational version of Peachtree on Vista and it's not working - and ask for the Vista-compatible disc.

Make sure you include your name, mailing address, and phone number. The software arrives in 2-3 days!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I removed the email address in the prior post to help prevent Joshua's email account from being SPAM'd.

I sent an email to Joshua asking if there is a link or other contact option available to obtain the PeachTree Vista compatible disc. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

